
Introducing Algolia Places - gflandre
https://blog.algolia.com/introducing-algolia-places/
======
theschwa
How does this compare with Google's places autocomplete?

~~~
dzello
[Josh from Algolia here] Places is designed to be very customizable in terms
of the UX and the data you put in front of the user. For UX we have sensible
defaults but you have full control over the look and feel. For data you can
mix in results from you own database or other APIs (e.g. show the names of
cities alongside search results for listings in those cities).

